# New Netflix Drone To Home Delivery Service Announced



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*New Netflix Drone To Home Delivery Service Announced*

Okay - maybe not, but this is way too funny not to share......


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it would be great targets for shooting practice


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

!rolling


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

April 1st came too early.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I loved it!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Fantastic! Did David Brott have a hand in this? :angel: :thats:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wait till Amazon drones, Google drones and Netflix drones start competing for airspace! 




:hurah:

Nice laugh- thanks for the post.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Cholly said:


> Fantastic! Did David Brott have a hand in this? :angel: :thats:


It's David Bott and nope.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe he was hungry and thinking of SK-land treats: Brats! Yum!
(Yer tongs are in yer seat back)


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Every time I see this kind of thing, I am reminded of my old screensaver:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22NyKD0M4rc


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I had a black and white version.... any way a very long time ago.


----------

